# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Nje ide per kengetar/e per dasem

## Rumeye

Pershendetje te gjithve, 
Se pari dua te ju falenderoj ne advance qe po lexoni dhe ndoshte per pergjigjjet ose ide't qe mund te me jepni.
Me kismet ne gusht te vitit 2014 do martohem dhe thash qe te filloj e te bej planet sa me heret. 
Un Jam nga ( LUMA ) kukes/diber dhe preference esht muzika veriore por ama edhe kengetaret kosovare me pelqejn shume.
Pyetja e pare eshte;
Cilin ose cilen kengetar/e mund te rekomandoni? Dhe si variojn cmimet? edhe nqs keni mundesi perfshini detaje kontakti per kengetaret perkates. 


flm edhe njehere dhe shpresoj qe te marr nje ide nga ketu.

----------

